# Front Vehicle Hitch



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

I started a recent topic about Rear RV Hitch off the bumper and thank you everyone that replied to me about this subject. The information you gave me is the reason for posting the question. I have viewed all responses on this forum and other Outbacker.com forums on this subject as well as RV.NET http://www.rv.net/forum/Index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/24264889/srt/pa/pging/1/page/1.cfm Many "HORROR" stories about rear mounted anything (factory and DIY/aftermarket hitches). Keystone and even some bike rack MFG don't recommend rear RV placement and it will VOID any warrenty. *Now that said, this may also qualify as NO INSURANCE COVERAGE! Bikes or whatever fall off going down the highway, forget about the property loss what about the accidents you may cause!!*

I am a person that does my research before doing or buying; I have a very open mind,open to change and will listen. I still am going to use the Swagman 64663 bike rack. I am going to purchase a "FRONT END HITCH". So, anyone out there having experience with this subject please inform me. I have attached pictures of the bike rack from CW, and the two hitches.

Two options: Reese/Draw Tite 64043 front mount hitch OR Bodiak hitch.

1. Reese/Draw Tite $168.86 or Bodiak $219.00

Personally, I like the ease of the Bodiak and it can be easily removed in the off season; the construction and recommendation by the Ford Dealer for the Reese/Draw Tite in is where I am leaning towards. Finally, there is 1 drawback of the front hitch, the bikes will get BUGGED! I'll work on that issue later, it's cheaper than if they fall off.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I installed the Bodiak on my '08 Ford Expedition EL. Took total of 10 minutes!! The hitch clamps (with really strong bolts) to the tow hooks (actually tow loops) on the front. Thus there is no welding, or drilling required. And when you sell your vehicle, you can take the Bodiak off easily. Of course, Murphy's Law says that the receiver won't fit on the new TV!

For me, the Curtis would not fit--the Expy has a massive front bumper (plastic, of course) below the radiator openings and to mount the Curtis (or fabricate a receiver assembly) would require major cutting and chopping of the front "bumper." Thus the Bodiak was the right solution for us since it simply clamps to the tow loops.

I'm not a welder, but the shop guru is, and he said that it was well built. It's powder coated, and took only 5 - 6 days to get here (Baltimore, MD from Texas).

I've been completely satisfied with the receiver.

Notes:

1. You may need to "lower" your bike rack so that your forward visibility isn't affected too much. My '08 Expy is fairly high, so the bikes really stick up. Next spring I plan to cut about 6" - 9" out of the vertical post on the bike rack. Measure three times, cut and weld once, I was told! The local shop said he would charge $25 to do it. The trick is to not lower the bikes too much or the wheels get too close to the ground. Not good.

2. And be careful going forward with no bikes on the front; the receiver socket is out front, of course, and I've stuck it in hilly ground beyond concrete parking lot bumpers. I had to clean out the dirt from the receiver, but learned that lesson. That issue affects all front mounted receivers, not just the Bodiak.

3. And yes, the bikes get bugged. They also can get stone nicks. We put plastic bags over the gears and handles, held on with some duct tape. That keeps the major crud down to tolerable.

Good luck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I added a front hitch to carry motorcycles and bikes. I bought this from a local truck shop...they installed....for $250.	Thing is rated for 12,000 pounds....which means I can use it to maneuver the Outback into some tricky spots (trust me, we go to tricky spots)

I have the same bike rack you have and it doesn't cause too much of an issue to see over with bikes on the rack. It was a hard to see over them when I had a Suburban (added front hitch to that TV as well) but there is NO problem see over them in the F-350.

Of note, you will have some impact to air flow, so keep an eye on the temps....and only drive during daylight, as your headlights will be impacted.


----------



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

hautevue said:


> I installed the Bodiak on my '08 Ford Expedition EL. Took total of 10 minutes!! The hitch clamps (with really strong bolts) to the tow hooks (actually tow loops) on the front. Thus there is no welding, or drilling required. And when you sell your vehicle, you can take the Bodiak off easily. Of course, Murphy's Law says that the receiver won't fit on the new TV!
> 
> For me, the Curtis would not fit--the Expy has a massive front bumper (plastic, of course) below the radiator openings and to mount the Curtis (or fabricate a receiver assembly) would require major cutting and chopping of the front "bumper." Thus the Bodiak was the right solution for us since it simply clamps to the tow loops.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the "valuable" information. I have decided on the Reese/Draw Tite hitch because it would be lower and more secure and I could use the tow hooks for bungee cords/tie downs to stabilize the bike rack from side to side movement. But, in regards to the rocks and bugs, the bike rack has a front hitch to add another bike rack OR a custom made "Rock/Bug Guard" (see picture). I will have a local welding shop make this with a receiver to mount to the front of the rack, approximately 3'x 3'. This will protect the bikes and allow air flow to the vehicle. I enjoy information, it's what you do with it that matters!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You will be restricting airflow through the radiator with the bikes and especially the guard (yes, even though it has holes in it). You might want to consider a monitor that plugs into your OBDII port that can folow the temps more accurately than the dash gauge. I'd hate to have you overheat on a hot day...


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

12 volt fans are cheap at an auto parts store. You can mount them in front of the radiator behind the grill to help move the air over the radiator. Done this for years on offroad vehicles that have a lot of temp issues. Had one that had 3 fans to keep it cool. Two elec and the motor mounted one. I put on elec on a temp switch so it was automatic and the other one on a toggle. When I saw the gauge climbing I would flip the toggle. They move enough air to make up for what the bikes will steal.


----------



## sonic2 (Sep 15, 2010)

I am continuing this discussion where it should have been placed in the beginning; under General RV Discussion under the topic of "Bike Rack" Rear of RV or Front of TV; what do think?

Bike Rack: Rear of RV or Front of TV

Please go to this topic and enter your opinions, what you have done, pictures and links to this never ending subject.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

When we traveled the country we has 4 bikes on the front and never had any heating issues. Hit all weather and all terrain......29,000 miles....I guess a lot will depend on the tv.....


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We also carry 4 bikes on the front hitch and have never had a problem. We did have to have the rack cut down a bit otherwise it would sit too high and obstruct our view.

For the female bike, we had to purchase an adapter. We also take off the front wheel of this bike only cause it sits at an angle and causes the front wheel to sit way to low. We also make sure we don't drive at night because it does hinder the front headlights.

bike adapter


----------

